# 90 Gallon complete with Cichlids



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not here to sell the following but thought those of you who are into cichlids may be interested.

here's a listing on kijiji for a 90 gallon setup, rocks, cichlids, etc...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-gallon-tank-with-contents-W0QQAdIdZ119506834


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> I'm not here to sell the following but thought those of you who are into cichlids may be interested.
> 
> here's a listing on kijiji for a 90 gallon setup, rocks, cichlids, etc...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-gallon-tank-with-contents-W0QQAdIdZ119506834


Wow what a nice tank thats a deal almost makes me want to get back into Africans lol


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

good deal.. nice fish too


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

wow that's a fantastic deal... 

Im trying to cut down on tanks though


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

great deal bro


----------

